# Thilo Sarazin



## Death the Kid (2. September 2010)

Es wird ja aktuell viel darüber gesprochen und dieser Mann(s.o)hat sogar ein Buch darüber geschrieben.
Anscheinend denken immer mehr Menschen in Deutschland,dass Ausländer sich nicht anpassen könnten
und die Bildung nachlässt bzw. die Menschen dümmer werden.

Viele Immigranten werden auch einfach so über einen Kamm geschert und werden mit unzähligen Vorurteilen
beschmückt,die meistens nicht stimmen.

Wie denkt ihr über diesen Mann und seine Ansichten über Ausländer,also das sie uns dümmer machen
und sich nicht anpassen wollen.?

Seit ihr auch der Meinung,dass man die Regelung zur Ein/Zuwanderung verschärfen sollte?

Sollten Ausländer gezwungen sein sich anzupassen oder sollten sie einfach leben wie sie wollen?

Schreibt einfach mal eure Meinungen und Ansichten über die aktuellen Immigrationsthemen.


----------



## Deanne (2. September 2010)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich schon länger vor hatte, diese Diskussion zu starten. Allerdings kenne ich die Community und finde es schwierig, solch brisante Themen hier zu besprechen. Siehe Vegetarismus, Religion und so weiter. Irgendwann kommen die ersten unsachlichen Kommentare und am Ende wird sich nur noch an die Gurgel gegangen. 

Sollte das Thema Bestand haben, äußere ich mich gerne dazu, aber momentan warte ich persönlich erst mal ab, ob sich eine vernünftige Diskussion entwickelt.

Nur soviel: der gute Herr Sarrazin hat nicht ganz Unrecht, sich bei einigen seiner Aussagen aber gewaltig im Ton vergriffen.


----------



## Perkone (2. September 2010)

Darf man nicht pauschalisieren. Ich selber verabscheue/hasse nur die Art Ausländer, die sich nicht integrieren wollen, nichts arbeiten und deren Jugend zuhauf nur dumm handelt. Keine Frage, gibt genug "Eingeborene" ohne ausländische Wurzeln, die genauso sind. Nur irgendwie stechen die Ausländer hervor. Jedoch gibt es genug angepasste Ausländer, warum sollte man gegen die was sagen ? 
Das Prob ist nur: Ausländer haben meist andere ideale/ideologien als wir. Ich meine, wer bringt nen anderen um der "Ehre" halber oder vergleichbares ? Das sind einfach radikale Sachen, die nicht hier her gehören.... 

Aber dennoch, pls flame on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sachlich können die meisten Leute ja eh nich über sowas reden.


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2010)

Mir fehlt in der Umfrage: Der Mann hat teilweise Recht. 

Es ist nicht komplett alles falsch was er schreibt, aber einige Sachen hätte er auch ... anders ausdrücken können.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. September 2010)

Ich finde den Medienrummel dem gegenüber übertrieben. Seine Ausdrucksweise ist natürlich krass direkt, ich finde es aber auch überaus dämlich das es genau diese ist welche so kritisiert wird, gegen seine inhaltlichen Aussagen kann man schlecht argumentieren - ich jedenfalls nicht, denn mir fehlt das Fachwissen dazu, aber ich schätze das der Mann nicht dumm ist und das richtig recherchiert hat.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. September 2010)

Die Frage ist, was erwarten Ausländer von ihrem Leben in Deutschland? Von vielen, vorallem in Großstädten, hat man den Eindruck, sie haben hier (verglichen mit ihrer Heimat) den "Himmel auf Erden." Sie werden versorgt, bekommen Geld vom Staat, können ihre Kultur frei ausleben, usw.

Ist ja auch, bis zu einem gewissen Grad, gut und ok.

Aber was geben uns die Ausländer denn zurück, für den Luxus, den sie hier haben?

Viele gehen arbeiten, klar. Aber von vielen Türken zB hat man den Eindruck, dass sie langsam aber sicher ihre Umgebung assimilieren. In manchen Berliner Ecken hast du das Gefühl, du läufst durch Istanbul. Frauen in Kurtas laufen ein paar Schritte, mit Kind & Kegel, hinter ihrem Mann hinterher. Überall Frauen mit Kopftüchern und männliche Türken, wo sich selbst die besten deutschen Proleten noch einige Scheiben abschneiden können.

Ich denke niemand erwartet, dass sich Ausländer von ihrer Kultur abwenden, nur weil sie in Deutschland leben. Aber sie sind Gäste hier und entsprechend sollte man auch von ihnen erwarten, sich in unserem Land mit dem Respekt und dem Anstand zu verhalten, wie sie es selber auch wünschen und erwarten.

Können sie das nicht und unsere deutsche Kultur leidet darunter, bin ich auch für eine schärfere Immigrantenregelung und ggf. Ausweisung oder Abschiebung. Wir sind schon genug Sozialstaat für unsere eigenen Härtefälle. Warum sollen wir uns auch noch den Rucksack von Ausländern, die gegen den Strom schwimmen, aufhalsen lassen?


----------



## Breakyou (2. September 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, was erwarten Ausländer von ihrem Leben in Deutschland? Von vielen, vorallem in Großstädten, hat man den Eindruck, sie haben hier (verglichen mit ihrer Heimat) den "Himmel auf Erden." Sie werden versorgt, bekommen Geld vom Staat, können ihre Kultur frei ausleben, usw.
> 
> Ist ja auch, bis zu einem gewissen Grad, gut und ok.
> 
> ...



Seh ich genau so. Man muss das Leben hier respektieren und sich an die Regeln und Normen halten.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. September 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Full quote !



Mehr gibt es dazu eigentlich auch nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Thoor (2. September 2010)

Ich prophezeie dem Thread ein jähes Ende.

Seis drum, ich persönlich bin der Meinung man sollte Ausländer die sich nicht integrieren, sich nichtmal annähernd die Mühe machen sich anzupassen und dann auch noch kriminell werden abschieben. Ich sehe nicht ein warum ich Steuern und solches Zeug zahlen soll für Leute die in MEIN Land kommen als Gäste und sich weigern sich anzupassen und hier auch noch Straftaten begehen. Aber mit dieser Aussage bin ich wohl einmal mehr als Rassist und Fremdenhasser abgestempelt. Soviel zum Thema Tunnelblick.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2010)

abgesehen von der sache mit den genen, das hätte er anders formulieren sollen,  finde ich das der mann vollkommen recht hat! 
und ich finde es auch gut das er den mund aufgemacht hat , auch auf die gefahr hin als nazi bezeichnet zu werden, und einfach gesagt hat was sache ist


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier (Bei diesem Thema) irgendwas zu suchen habe:

Bin in Österreich, bin 18 (Bald 19) Jahre alt und bin erst seit 10 Jahren Staatsbürger Österreichs. Ich habe mich immigriert (Falls man dass so nennt) und leiste den Grundwehrdienst ab Montag.

Dass einzige was ich in diesen Raum werfe ist derweil: Kriegt man in Deutschland nicht erst dann Geld vom Staat wenn man arbeiten war?


----------



## Manowar (2. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Dass einzige was ich in diesen Raum werfe ist derweil: Kriegt man in Deutschland nicht erst dann Geld vom Staat wenn man arbeiten war?



Wenn das so wäre, hätten wir nen Haufen weniger Geldprobleme *g*


----------



## Thoor (2. September 2010)

Zu diesem Thilo: Er hat einerseits nicht ganz unrecht mit dem was er sagt, anderseits hat er sich total im Ton vergriffen (Vorallem Aussagen wie diese mit den Genen!). Aber immerhin macht er mal das Maul auf und sagt nicht zu allem ja und Amen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Ui toll, politische Diksussionen im Forum! Wie viele Seiten gebt Ihr dem Thread, bis zur Sperre, weil sich wieder keiner beherrschen kann? Drei? Vier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde Ausländer generell super. Bin selbst einer, da ich als Deutscher in England wohne. Nur darf ich in England keine Satellitenschüssel an meiner Bude anbringen, damit ich am Wochenende Thomas Silbereisen anschauen kann. Nach meinem Umzug musste ich auf sämtlichen Ämtern persönlich vorsprechen, meine Identität beweisen und Nachweise vorzeigen, dass ich einen Job habe und hier nicht auf Staatskosten leben will.

Mein Onkel wanderte seinerzeit nach Australien aus. Musste seinen Namen abändern in etwas, das weniger deutsch klingt. Musste auch belegen, dass er einen gewissen Geldbetrag angespart hat und dem Land nicht zur Last fällt. Ansonsten hätte er wieder gehen dürfen.

Ich finde solche Vorkehrungen größtenteils vernünftig und nachvollziehbar. Das Problem ist, dass man sowas in Deutschland nicht einfach so durchsetzen kann. In dem Moment, da eine Partei derartige Ideen vorbringt, kommt die Opposition und brüllt: "Nazi! Ausländerfeind! Antisemit!" Ganz schlechte Presse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens - Sinti und Roma heißen in Deutschland nun "Rotationseuropäer", von wegen der political Correctness. Ich bin in England ein "fucking Kraut". Political Correctness gilt nur für die, deren Urgroßeltern zu den Guten gehört haben.

@Thilo: Der Ton macht die Musik. Die eine oder andere Aussage, die er da macht, ist sicher nicht ganz verkehrt, aber der Junge ist schon arg grenzwertig. Darauf legt er es ja auch mit voller Absicht an.


----------



## Thoor (2. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich finde solche Vorkehrungen größtenteils vernünftig und nachvollziehbar. Das Problem ist, dass man sowas in Deutschland nicht einfach so durchsetzen kann. In dem Moment, da eine Partei derartige Ideen vorbringt, kommt die Opposition und brüllt: "Nazi! Ausländerfeind! Antisemit!" Ganz schlechte Presse.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Damit hätte Zerstörerkitt0n eigentlich alles gesagt.... :<


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2010)

Zigeuner nennt man Rotationseuropäer?

Mein Opa nennt sie Sirotinja (Abschaum) weil sie bei ihm um Geld betteln und dann Eier vom Hühnerstall stehlen. Ich weiß nicht, immer wenn ich auf die Piazza (Basar) gehe. Gebe ich den bettelnden Zigeunern was. (Mein Opa schimpft mich dafür)

Zurück zum Thema:

Der Typ ist mir nicht geheuer. Falls er Bundespräsident wird, werden es finstere Zeiten in Deutschland.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2010)

Man könnte ihn vielleicht ernster nehmen, wenn er nicht immer zwischendurch sich diese rassistischen und neuerdings auch antisemitischen Kommentare von sich geben würde...
Dann könnte man sicher sehr gut mit ihm diskutieren...

Nur leider disqualifiziert er sich eben durch Aussagen ala "Alle Juden teilen ein Gen" und dergleichen vollkommen von jedweden ernsthaften Diskussionen selbst...
Daher kann und will ich mit ihm eigentlich sowenig wie möglich zu tun haben...


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Der Typ ist mir nicht geheuer. Falls er Bundespräsident wird, werden es finstere Zeiten in Deutschland.



ich denke nicht das es soweit kommen wird 
dafür müsste er das was er sagt doch noch etwas entschärfen und auch mal einsehen das er unrecht hatte bei ein paar sachen, das mit den genen z.b., und das wird er sicher nicht machen


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2010)

Hm, dieser Post könnte in einen Flamewar enden, aber: Er erinnert mich an Hitler, Judengene, Ausländerfeindlich, will Bundespräsident werden.

Ab jetzt lese ich nur noch was hier gepostet wird. Ich melde mich nur wenn es wirklich wichtig ist. Bye


----------



## boonfish (2. September 2010)

Die Umfrage ist totaler Blödsinn, denn so einfach gestrickt ist das Thema nicht.

edit:


Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich finde solche Vorkehrungen größtenteils vernünftig und nachvollziehbar. Das Problem ist, dass man sowas in Deutschland nicht einfach so durchsetzen kann. In dem Moment, da eine Partei derartige Ideen vorbringt, kommt die Opposition und brüllt: "Nazi! Ausländerfeind! Antisemit!" Ganz schlechte Presse.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da sind Politk (und Medienwelt!!) in Deutschland eben immernoch Geißel des dritten Reichs.
Deshalb funktioniert Außen-, und Ausländerpolitik in Deutschland nicht so 'rational' wie bei unseren Nachbarn, traurig aber war.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist totaler Blödsinn, denn so einfach gestrickt ist das Thema nicht.




Die Umfrage ist Quatsch, aber das Thema an sich finde ich ganz interessant und bisher wird friedlich diskutiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (2. September 2010)

Die Antwortmöglichkeiten sind tatsächlich etwas merkwürdig gewählt.


PS: Jeder der hier beleidigt wird gepaddelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2010)

ist auch schwer die antworten richtig zu formulieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



konzentrieren wir uns halt alle auf die diskussion :>


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Die Antwortmöglichkeiten sind tatsächlich etwas merkwürdig gewählt.
> 
> 
> PS: Jeder der hier beleidigt wird gepaddelt
> ...



Ist das nicht ein anderer Mod? Manoroth oder so? (Der die anderen Paddelt)


----------



## Haxxler (2. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein anderer Mod? Manoroth oder so? (Der die anderen Paddelt)



Hier darf jeder Mod paddeln und jetzt genug OT.


----------



## boonfish (2. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ist auch schwer die antworten richtig zu formulieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



"Thilo Sarazin - teilt ihr seine Meinung über Ausländer?" 

Um antworten zu können müsste man erst einmal seine Meinung über Ausländer (wohl eher Migranten...) kennnen.
Und dazu ist es nötig sein Buch tatsächlich gelesen zu haben!!! 

Eine schöne Antwortmöglichkeit fände ich: 
"Ich kann im Grunde garnicht mitreden, da ich das besagte Buch nicht gelesen habe" 

Und damit wären wohl schon 99,99% der Befragten bedient (mich eingeschlossen).


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. September 2010)

Interessant an dem Thema ist die Diskrepanz zwischen "Volk" und "Politik"

Während die SPD in rauswerfen will, will deren Basis ihn offensichtlich behalten
Während Focus online auf ihn einkloppt votieren innerhalb von 3 Tagen 91,6% der Leser bei einer Leserumfrage dafür ihn in Sanktionslos zu lassen.

Eins hat der Mann trotz aller taktischen Unbeholfenheit offensichtlich zielsicher hinbekommen.
Mitten und zielgerichtet in ein dickes Wespennest zu pieksen.

Dafür ein fettes und ernstgemeintes GZ.

(Und zu Mr. "Ich Koksnase lass niemanden aussprechen" Friedmann mal das A-Wort zu sagen, darum beneide ich ihn.)


----------



## Jester (3. September 2010)

Hier mal ein paar ganz interessante Kommentare von einigen bekannten Publizisten: Klick!


----------



## Falathrim (3. September 2010)

@Ohrensammler: Dass er seinen Lakaien im Laufe der Diskussion dazu gebracht hat, die Intelligenz von Friedmann anzuzweifeln (Zitat: "Wenn Sie dieses Buch wirklich gelesen haben und diese Meinung haben, dann sind Sie schlicht nicht intelligent genug um dieses Buch zu verstehen" ist allerdings schlechte Diskussionskultur

Zum Thema: Schwieriges Thema. In einigen Sachen hat er eventuell Recht, aber diese Dinge sind schlicht Dinge, die schon seit Jahren in der öffentlichen Diskussion sind und gegen die (nicht unvergeblich) angekämpft wird. Sarrazin hat diese Dinge radikaler ausgedrückt, mehr auch nicht. Was über diese Dinge geht ist jedoch nichts anderes als polemisch, rassistisch und in einem deutschen Rechtsstaat untragbar. Alleine wie er sich seine "Statistiken" zurechtgelegt hat zeugt von einer unfassbaren Ignoranz, nicht zu sprechen von der Verallgemeinerung einer Religionsgemeischaft.
Ich empfehle jedem, der mit vollem Wissen und gewissen an dieser Diskussion teilhat, die beiden Sendungen anzuschauen, die heute Abend im ZDF liefen, also Maybrit Illner und Markus Lanz (Für Rechtschreibfehler wird keine Haftung übernommen). Beide dieser Runden sind hochkarätig bis zu einem Punkt, dass ich gekeucht habe, ebenso mein Vater. Dadrin hört man so viele Informationen, die Sarrazin anscheinend nicht für erwähnenswert hielt (z.b.: zwar sind auf den gesamtdeutschen Schnitt betrachtet mehr Türken "ungebildet" als "echte Deutsche", aber Iraner, Afghanen und Iraker machen im Schnitt sogar HÄUFIGER Abi als Deutsche. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass der Prozentsatz von italienischstämmigen Kindern, die auf die Sonderschule geschickt werden, deutlich höher ist als der Prozentsatz von Muslimen aller Art)

Wie gesagt, ich empfehle diese beiden Sendungen, sie waren für mich sehr aufschlußreich. Abzurufen sind sie auf der zdf.mediathek.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2010)

Der Zwang an Einwanderer sich anzupassen ist meiner Meinung nach falsch. Sie müssen jetzt schon Vieles erfüllen um ins Land zu dürfen (außer sie können Fußball spielen).

Die Vorfahren eines jeden sind garantiert mal Ausländer gewesen. Vom Standpunkt eines relativ stabilen Land ist leicht zu sagen: "Ne, brauchen wa nit, soll draußen bleiben. Jeder Mensch ist zufällig irgendwo geboren. Und nur weil man in einem Land mit einer besseren Situation reingeboren wurde hat man das Recht zu urteilen, wer ins Land kommt und wer wegbleiben soll? Und vorallem wie weit sich der Mensch anpassen muss?

Das Nationaldenken ist einfach, meiner Ansicht nach bescheuert. Viele Einwnderer haben Probleme Jobs etc. zu bekommen. Aber: Die Nachkommen sind meist intelligent, können die "eigene" Sprache und Deutsch fließend.

Und Deutschland braucht auch Einwanderung.

Viele wollen Anpassung, da sie sich vor der fremden Kultur "fürchten".

Es herrschen viele Vorurteile gegenüber spez.Bevölkerungsgruppen. Banal gesagt: Wieso dürfen Ausländer, die billig arbeiten (auch für dt. Betriebe) nicht so wie sie sind nach DE?

Jeder sollte entscheiden dürfen wo er/sie wohnt, egal mit welcher Kultur. Bei Straftaten soll jeder Mensch gleich behandelt werden.




Anpassungszwang ist nach meinem Denken schlecht und für eine globalisierte Welt ist ein Nationaldenken weit überholt.


----------



## Naho (3. September 2010)

Also zu aller erst ich weiß nicht genau was der besagte Herr geschrieben hat.
Aber ich finde , man könnt ruhig nicht integrierte Ausländer bzw. welche die sich nicht integrieren wollen abschieben.

Ich komme aus Österreich, also weiß ich net genau wie das in Deutschland läuft.
Aber was in Österreich heuer abgelaufen ist mit den Zogajs ist unter aller Sau.
Eine wohl perfekt ( ja perfekt gibt es nicht aber nahezu ) integrierte Familie abzuschieben. ( Die Arigona kann wsl. besser Deutsch wie manch Österreicher / Deutscher )
Und dann Familien im Land zu behalten, wo nur der Vater teilweise Deutsch kann sonst niemand. Und die Familie keine anzeichen gibt Deutsch zu lernen kann man ruhig abschieben.

Kommt es euch auch so vor , dass man eig nur zu Menschen welche aus dem Süd - Östlichen Teil Europas kommen Ausländer sagt?
Mir kommt das in der Schule öfters vor, dass zB gesagt wird nur jz als Bsp.: ... das ist ein Engländer / Spanier (whatever) oder eben das ist ein Ausländer (als wären alle vom selben Schlag sozusagen)


----------



## Cyberratchet (3. September 2010)

Ah noch einer der sich Markus Lanz angesehen hat^^.

Ich muss gestehen das ich wie "The Paladin" auch Österreicher mit Migrationshintergrund bin allerdings nicht in Richtung "Nahost" sondern Nigeria und Ungarn. Meine Mutter ist Österreicherin,bzw halbe Ungarin, vielleicht kommt es dank dieser Konstilation dazu das ich mich von Sarazins Hassreden nicht angesprochen fühle. Da ich hauptsächlich deutsche Medien verfolge kam ich also um das Thema nicht herum und ich bin teilweise wirklich erschrocken.
Als der Teil mit dem "Judengen" gefallen ist habe ich ihn garnicht mehr für voll genommen. Den Kern seiner Aussage verstehe ich schon und in Wien sehe ich teilweise auch viele Muslime,aber die Probleme die er anspricht hat wohl am wenigsten mit der Herkunft selbst zu tun sondern eher mit dem Umfeld. Wenn ich solche Dinge wie Islame Zentren sehe schüttel ich selbst den Kopf,denn solche Dinge verhindern doch erst Integration oder liege ich da falsch? Solche Dinge provozieren doch erst das Entstehen von Parallelgesellschaften.

Ich selbst sehe selbst wie es gehen kann wenn man will. Meine Oma mütterlicher Seits kam vor knappen 40 Jahren aus dem,damalig komunistischen, Ungarn nach Österreich und hat sich vollkommen integriert. Bis März diesen Jahres war sie fast durchgehen arbeiten,sie spricht fast perfekt deutsch (bis auf die Artikel manchmal..^^) und wenn man sie auf der Straße sieht wird man sie wohl nicht als Ungarin entlarven können. Das Beispiel ist wohl etwas schlecht gewählt,denn im Gegensatz zu Osteuropäern erkennt man die von Sarazin angesprochenen "Muslime" auch am äußeren und somit schert man gerne alle über den Kamm.

Und wie Falathrim schon sagt sollte man sehr vorsicht mit solchen Aussagen sein,konkret meine ich jetzt auch das alle Muslimem ungebildet sind. Das ist schoneinmal grundsätzlich totaler Schwachsinn, ganz ehrlich wüsste ich wirklich gerne von wo Sarazin seine Thesen hat.

Von seinem Buch "Deutschland schafft sich ab" will ich erst garnicht anfangen,man könnte fast soweit gehen und das Teile des Buches mit "Mein Ka***" (ihr wisst was ich meine) zu vergleichen und damit meine ich jetzt nicht den roten Umband samit weißer Schrift. Was bei A.H der Antimsemitismus ist,ist bei Hass auf Muslime..und ja die Juden haben es ja auch geschafft von ihm erwähnt zu werden. Jeder der beiden hat in seinem Buch "den anderen" die Schuld an den Problemen des eigenen Landes gegeben,wenn auch mit anderen Hintergrundgedanken.


Und eine Sache regt mich an dem ganzen am meisten auf. Sarazin konnte eigentlich nichts besseres passieren als dieser Medientrubel,ich will garnicht wissen wieoft sich sein tolles Buch dadurch jetzt verkaufen wird.


Naja just my 2 cents 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Irn-Bru (3. September 2010)

ein Bekannter von mir ist Arbeitsvermittler bei unserem Landkreis(kein Bürohengst sondern im Außendienst) und was der manchmal erzählt...ist ziemlich aufschlussreich. Bei uns in der Gegend gibt es sehr viele X (nicht das hier gleich das geflame losgeht)....90% sind arbeitslos und bekommen hartz4 aber fahren dicke 7er BMW und S Klasse. Wenn man dann mal so erfährt wie die sich das finanzieren und was da für ein "Apparat" hintersteckt, wird einem ganz anders. Damit meine ich nicht Kriminalität...wird sicherlich auch dabei sein, ne ich rede von hartz4. Hier und da wird mal ein Geschäft eröffnet um das dreckige Geld zu waschen ansonsten wird vom Rest fleissig hartz4 bezogen. Ist wirklich ne kleine Mafia bei uns...

Die haben auch kein Problem damit zuzugeben dass sie das Sozialsystem geschickt ausnutzen.



Deutschland ist einfach viel zu gehemmt durch seine Vergangenheit...in anderen Ländern wäre sowas nicht möglich da würde nicht lange gefackelt werden.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. September 2010)

Auf die Gefahr hin, jetzt naiv und unwissend rüberzukommen - wie zur Hölle finanziert sich irgendwer mit Hartz 4 angebliche 7er BMWs und S-Klassen? Ich musste nach meiner Ausbildung ein Jahr lang von Hartz 4 leben, das reichte hinten und vorne nicht für die einfachsten Dinge, war extremst demütigend und war mit tonnenweise Auflagen versehen. Wenigstens zweimal die Woche vorsprechen, Unterlagen vorweisen, Seminare, Schulungen - und wenn ich irgendwas verpasst habe, wurde die Kohle halt einfach mal 2 Wochen gesperrt. Wann kommt da jemand dazu, mal eben einen Laden zu eröffnen und nebenher ne Nobelkarosse zu kaufen? Und womit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (3. September 2010)

nunja die "X" leben in einer großen Sippe, bei uns gibt es davon 3 oder 4 verschiedene Sippen. Anders als bei uns pflegen sie auch die Kontakte zum fernen Verwandeten, ist halt alles eine große Familie.


 Es gibt immer ein Oberhaupt in einer Sippe,den jeder respektiert, was er sagt ist Gesetz(. Er verwaltet auch die Finanzen, jeder muss den größten Teil seiner Einnahmen an ihn abgegeben. Jeder einzelne bekommt dann etwas Taschengeld, wenn er was besonders kaufen will muss er den Chef fragen. Lebensmittel und Dinge des täglichen Bedarfs werden zentral für alle eingekauft.(da kann es dann schonmal sein, dass welche ein kompletten Einkaufswagen Mehl kaufen). Die Einnahmen der Sippe bestehen zum großen Teil aus hartz4,illegale Aktivitäten wie Drogenhandel, Imbissbuden usw. und teilweise gibt es auch die gearschten die arbeiten müssen.

Das welche arbeiten ist nämlich ganz wichtig, auf irgendwen müssen die dicken Autos ja angemeldet sein. Kann also schonmal sein das auf ein einzigen 7 Autos angemeldet sind.

So nun zu der Frage wie die sich dann die dicken Autos leisten können. Das Geld was das Oberhaupt jeden Monat einzieht,wird irgendwo gesammelt(werden wohl ein paar tausend € sein). Will jetzt jemand ne dicke Karre haben geht er zum Oberhaupt und fragt ihn und bekommt das Geld(was er dafür tun muss weiss ich nicht), aber nur das Geld für den kauf...die Kosten für sprit,Reperaturen usw. muss derjenige selbst aufbringen(und da scheitert es dann meistens^^ ).

Oder es wird bei einer Familienfeier gesammelt(wo bei uns eine Familie vielleicht aus 10-15 Personen besteht, besteht da eine "Sippe" aus 200 oder mehr Personen. 


Diese ganze Dinge weiss ich nicht alle von meinem Bekannten,sondern viel auch von den X selber. Wenn man die fragt warum die so dicke Kisten trotz hartz4 fahren,erzählen sie einem das manchmal und man bekommt einen Einblick wie das ganze organisiert ist.



Und wegen Hartz4 und Kürzungen...die Jungs machen immer gerade soviel dass sie keine Kürzung bekommen...und wenn man wirklich nicht arbeiten will,bekommt man das immer hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wie gesagt da steckt ein gewaltiger Apparat hinter und so machen sie es in ganz Deutschland.....(übrigends sind sämtliche Sippen in Deutschland miteinander verbunden ist eine riesen Gemeinschaft).


----------



## LaVerne (3. September 2010)

Letzter Versuch eines Diskussionsbeitrages, bevor ich mich hier löschen lasse:

Kann jemand, der die gesamte Grundlage seiner Argumentation auf Polemik, falsch oder absichtlich mißverstandenden Studien sowie zweifelhafter Unterstützung durch "Vorabdruck" seitens der BILD-Zeitung aufbaut, Recht haben? 

Zum "Judengen": Interview mit Prof. Reis

Zur "Argumentation" des Herrn S.: Die Nachdenkseiten

Die Medien greifen das Thema willig auf - wie z. B. der Herr Kerner. In diesem Videoclip darf ein Rentner von seiner Sorge um den Stadtteil Duisburg-Marxloh erzählen. Was einem Einwohner von Marxloh auffällt: Alle Geschäfte, die sofort die Jammerei des Rentners widerlegen würden, werden gar nicht erst gezeigt, obwohl ein simpler Kameraschwenk gereicht hätte. Der Rentner darf jammern, daß es in Marxloh nur Brautgeschäfte gäbe - was nicht den Tatsachen entspricht. 
Nicht erwähnt wird aber, daß Marxloh tatsächlich _die_ Einkaufsstraße für günstige und vielfältige Brautmoden darstellt und die "Immigranten" gerade dadurch dem Stadtteil neue Attraktivität verleihen, der überregional bekannt ist - siehe die 100-Bräute-Aktion. Im Text heißt es denn auch: "Marxloh war verrufen bis junge Migranten eine Marke daraus machten."

Das Kerner-Video wimmelt von weiteren "meinungsmachenden" Schilderungen: Nirgendwo könne man mehr einkaufen, erzählt der arme alte Mann. Er steht dabei direkt an der Haltestelle "Pollmann". Ein 180°-Kameraschwenk hätte genügt, um diese Worte Lügen zu strafen. Dort steht ein Einkaufszentrum, daß neben Musikladen, Media-Markt, Aldi, Schlecker, Rossmann noch Bäckereien und sonstige übliche Läden bereithält. Würde der arme Kerl auf die Idee kommen, eine Fahrkarte für eine Station zu lösen, wäre er direkt am "Kaufland", das von 7 - 24 Uhr geöffnet hat. Oder er fährt zwei Stationen; dann ist er in Hamborn und seiner vielfältigen Auswahl an Geschäften.

Soweit zur absolut gut recherchierten und objektiven Berichtserstattung der Medien. Man könnte noch viel mehr Fehler in diesem Video ausmachen. 

Ebenso unerwähnt bleiben auch der "Medienbunker Marxloh". Warum beschäftigen sich die Medien so ausführlich mit den "Thesen" eines Herrn Sarrazin, während die Bemühungen der Migranten, "ihre" Stadtteile attraktiver zu machen und vor allen Dingen von sich aus für Integration in jeder Hinsicht zu sorgen, fast völlig außen vor bleiben; in den diesen Stadtteil betreffenden "Berichten" sogar nicht mal Erwähnung finden?

Nicht in der Angstmache eines Sarrazin liegt die Zukunft der Integrationsbemühungen, sondern in Projekten wie dem "Medienbunker". Die brauchen mehr Unterstützung, eine stärkere Präsenz in den Medien als auch Werbung, um solche Bestrebungen auch in anderen "Problemvierteln" anzustoßen. Hier in Marxloh sind es immerhin gerade die Migranten, die fast völlig ohne Unterstützung versuchen, aus einem maroden Bezirk eine florierende und allgemein für ihre Vorzüge bekannte "Einkaufsmeile" zu machen.

Nur offensichtlich möchte das keiner wissen, wie der breite Zuspruch zur Panikmache des Herrn Sarrazin - den die Rechte sich gerne sichern möchte - beweist.


----------



## LaVerne (3. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> So nun zu der Frage wie die sich dann die dicken Autos leisten können. Das Geld was das Oberhaupt jeden Monat einzieht,wird irgendwo gesammelt(werden wohl ein paar tausend € sein). Will jetzt jemand ne dicke Karre haben geht er zum Oberhaupt und fragt ihn und bekommt das Geld(was er dafür tun muss weiss ich nicht), aber nur das Geld für den kauf...die Kosten für sprit,Reperaturen usw. muss derjenige selbst aufbringen(und da scheitert es dann meistens^^ ).



Nur daß das überhaupt nicht funktionieren kann, weil auch bei "gesammelten" Hartz-IV-Beträgen kaum mehr Geld übrigbleibt, um die Sippe am Leben zu halten - denn immerhin muß man wohnen, essen und Nebenkosten begleichen. Das ist mal wieder eine der erfundenen Stories, um in der Bevölkerung mal ein wenig Empörung zu verbreiten.

Auch bei 200 Leuten sind nämlich 635 Euro pro Nase nicht wirklich viel (bei Familien dann entsprechend weniger pro Person wegen "Bedarfsgemeinschaft") - und Geschäfte aufmachen umd das "schmutzige Hartz IV" zu waschen, ist da auch nicht drin.


----------



## Irn-Bru (3. September 2010)

> Nur daß das überhaupt nicht funktionieren kann, weil auch bei "gesammelten" Hartz-IV-Beträgen kaum mehr Geld übrigbleibt, um die Sippe am Leben zu halten - denn immerhin muß man wohnen, essen und Nebenkosten begleichen. Das ist mal wieder eine der erfundenen Stories, um in der Bevölkerung mal ein wenig Empörung zu verbreiten.
> 
> Auch bei 200 Leuten sind nämlich 635 Euro pro Nase nicht wirklich viel (bei Familien dann entsprechend weniger pro Person wegen "Bedarfsgemeinschaft") - und Geschäfte aufmachen umd das "schmutzige Hartz IV" zu waschen, ist da auch nicht drin.




Kommt hier jemand evtl. aus Celle(Niedersachsen) und könnte ihn mal davon überzeugen, dass ich mir das nicht nicht ausdenke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

	nein mein Beispiel bezieht sich nicht auf Celle, wohne davon ca. 50Km entfernt. Aber die X gibt es dort auch...gleiche Prinzip.



Du darfst dir unser Familienbild und unsere Lebensweise nicht als das Ihre vorstellen, da ist alles etwas anders...., aber es funktioniert.


----------



## LaVerne (3. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Kommt hier jemand evtl. aus Celle(Niedersachsen) und könnte ihn mal davon überzeugen, dass ich mir das nicht nicht ausdenke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich brauche mir da gar nichts vorstellen, sondern mir nur die nackten Zahlen anzusehen, um zu wissen, daß hier Müll gelabert wird. Lege Fakten bzw. Recherchen vor, wie das funktioniert - nicht ein Raunen von "ich hab von meinem Stammttischsaufbruder erfahren, die machen das so". 

Was davon ab ein Einzelbeispiel einer nicht näher bezeichneten "Sippe" (wobei ich denke, daß hier die neudeutsch bezeichneten "Rotationseuropäer" gemeint sind, die aber bei Sarrasin keine Rolle spielen), die offenbar aus Hartz-IV-Beiträgen S-Klasse-Mercedesse zaubern kann, mit dem hier diskutierten "Thesen" des Herrn Sarrazin zu tun haben soll - außer natürlich, ein wenig Stimmung gegen "Migranten" zu machen - erschließt sich mir nicht. Was ist daran "...aufschlußreich" im Sinne aller Migranten?

Wenn diese kriminelle "Sippe" übrigens so überraus clever agiert, dann haben sie mittlerweile deutsche Pässe (wie übrigens sehr viele der mittlerweile in mehreren Generationen hier lebenden Zugezogenen, was bei Sarrazin jedoch keine Rolle spielt) - da wird die Abschiebung schon sehr schwierig, oder? Welches andere deutsche Land soll die dann aufnehmen?


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. September 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Kann jemand, der die gesamte Grundlage seiner Argumentation auf Polemik, falsch oder absichtlich mißverstandenden Studien sowie zweifelhafter Unterstützung durch "Vorabdruck" seitens der BILD-Zeitung aufbaut, Recht haben?



Ich glaube, dass hier zwei Diskussionen nebeneinander geführt werden.

Zum einen die, ob Herr S. nun recht hat oder nicht. Die finde ich persönlich eher müßig, da solche Diskussionen immer im Sande gegenläufiger Statistiken und Zahlenbelege zu versanden pflegen.

Die andere DIskussion ist die, ob man diese Thema überhaupt erntshaft diskutiern darf und mit welchen Argumenten.
Ganz offensichtlich gibt es in der Bevölkerung einen breiten Konsens mit zumindest Teilen von Herrn S. Thesen.
Das heisst unanhängig davon, ob das Problem in der Realität existiert, ist es wohl ein erhebliches gefühltes Problem.
Und denjenigen die sich dort wiederfinden nur mit der Grundthese: "Ihr seid doof und habt keine Ahnung also haltet den Mund" zu begegenen halte ich für gefährlich.
Die werden nämlich bei nächst bester Gelegenheit von einem echten Verführer (Herr S. hat ja gottseidank eher den Charme eines Aktenschrankes) abgeholt und dann qualmt es wirklich.


----------



## FarinHH (3. September 2010)

Guten Morgen,

der gute Herr hat leider mit den meisten Thesen recht. Warum möchten manche Migranten kein Deutsch lernen? Ich kann es nicht verstehen. Es gibt Türkisch stämmige einwanderer die schon über 30 Jahre in der Bundesrepublik leben, aber kein Wort!!! Deutsch können. 

Wenn ich aussiedeln möchte ins Ausland, sollte ich schon die Landessprache beherschen bzw. bemüht sein diese zu können. Und nein, nicht einfach wie ein eingeschnappter 2 Jähriger bockig sein, sich ausgrenzen und kein bisschen sich anpassen. 

Leider leider sind die größten Leidtragenden die Kinder! Es gibt arge Sprachprobleme in manchen Schulen, da die Kinder kein Wort deutsch verstehen. Das kann es wirklich nicht sein!
Und dazu kommt noch das immigrierte Migranten (gott was für ein wort) die sich angepasst haben, mit runtergerissen werden. Diese leiden genauso wie wir, die Deutschen.. die nur einfach wegsehen und nix tuen können, da sonst die große N-Keule wieder zuschlägt wer den Mund aufmacht. 

Ich hasse dieses Land manchmal.. genauso wie die sogenannte "Meinungsfreiheit". Äußerst du sie.. wirst du von allen Seiten niedergemacht und es hat höllische konsequenzen für dein Privatleben (Ja selbst die großen Zeitungen, wie Bild, Abendblatt, Mopo etc. vom Axel Springer Verlag sind nicht Presseneutral! Wenn der größte Teil deutschlands für den Herren sind und diese aber trotzdem weiter stark auf ihn rumhacken.. dann nein, ist das kein Neutrales Blatt für mich, wie eine Presse sein sollte. [btw... Die Witwe von dem Herrn Springer ist zufällig CDU Mitglied und Ehrenmitglied im Zentralrat der Juden.... das mal zur parteiunabhänigen Zeitung... )

Klar ich bin auch für eine normale Immigration in unserem Land. Aber bitte dann mit etwas besseren Gesetzen - wie in anderen Ländern auch. Denn nur so ist ein gutes zusammenleben aller gewährleistet und ein Deutscher fühlt sich nicht mehr wie ein Ausländer im eigenen Land! 

Die Manipulation der Presse und des Staates gegenüber das deutsche Volk muss ein Ende haben. Die Politik sollte endlich für die Interessen der Menschen die hier leben (Deutsche und Migranten) einspringen und nicht nur das "gutemenschen tum". Ich habe die Schnauze gestrichen voll! Behandelt uns nicht mehr als Verbrecher! Ich habe nie jemanden etwas zu leide getan, nie einen Juden vergast oder sonst was! Ich will auch mal sagen dürfen "Ich bin stolz ein Deutscher zu sein" - ohne das jemand sagt "NAZI".

Ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## LaVerne (3. September 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass hier zwei Diskussionen nebeneinander geführt werden.
> 
> Zum einen die, ob Herr S. nun recht hat oder nicht. Die finde ich persönlich eher müßig, da solche Diskussionen immer im Sande gegenläufiger Statistiken und Zahlenbelege zu versanden pflegen.



Die Diskussion ist eben deshalb müßig, weil mittlerweile kaum mehr mit Argumenten eine Diskussion geführt, sondern rein emotional an Themen herangegangen wird.

Fange eine Diskussion über Briefmarkensammeln damit an, daß auch ein berüchtigter Kinderschänder eine Marke in seinem Besitz hatte. Völlig wurscht, ob von 20.000 Wörtern und Argumenten der eigentliche Ausgangspunkt das Briefmarkensammeln war - die Meute dreht ab und wird Todestrafe fordern, ohne auch nur mit einem Wort auf das Ausgangspostings abseits davon einzugehen! Und sollte tatsächlich jemand auf den tatsächlichen Diskussionspunkt zurückkommen, schreit der nächste Teilnehmer - der eh nix liest, was vor seinem Post war - direkt wieder "Die armen Kinder!"

Deshalb:



> Das heisst unanhängig davon, ob das Problem in der Realität existiert, ist es wohl ein erhebliches gefühltes Problem.
> Und denjenigen die sich dort wiederfinden nur mit der Grundthese: "Ihr seid doof und habt keine Ahnung also haltet den Mund" zu begegenen halte ich für gefährlich.



Egal, welche Argumente man auffährt, wird man mit den üblichen Totschlagargumenten wie "Gutmensch", "Leb doch selbst mal in diesen Gegenden" (wobei es völlig egal ist, ob man tatsächlich dort aufgewachsen und in eben diesen Gegenden wohnt - dann ist man nämlich ein "Lügner, weil das kann gar nicht sein") oder einem "ich erlebe das aber anders" abgewatscht.

Ein Herr Sarrazin, der in seinem Elfenbeinturm über Hartz-IV-Empfänger ("Pulli anziehen, wenn euch kalt ist, weil ihr die Stromrechnung nicht bezahlen könnt!") und Ausländerintegration urteilt, ohne überhaupt die geringste tatsächliche Lebenserfahrung in einem dieser Bereiche vorweisen zu können, glaubt man nicht wegen seiner an den Haaren herbeigezogenen "Argumenten", sondern wegen des reinen Appells an die Emotion, die man eben mal so richtig ausleben kann.

Würde man Passagen der Aussagen von Herrn S. mit denen eines gewissen Herrn H. austauschen, würde das doch bis auf einen kleinen Teil, der das berüchtigte Buch des letzteren Herrns tatsächlich gelesen hat, keinem auffallen (ich erinnere da an Aussagen über Frankreich: "Würde sich die Entwicklung Frankreichs im heutigen Stile noch dreihundert Jahre fortsetzen, so wären die letzten fränkischen Blutreste in dem sich bildenden europa-afrikanischen Mulattenstaat untergegangen. Ein gewaltiges, geschlossenes Siedlungsgebiet vom Rhein bis zum Kongo, erfüllt von einer aus dauernder Bastardisierung langsam sich bildenden niederen Rasse." A. H., "Mein Scheiss", S. 730. Mit ein wenig zeitgenössischer Umformulierung passt das wunderbar in die verquere Welt des Herrn S. - und da muß man sich noch nicht mal sonderliche Mühe geben).



> Die werden nämlich bei nächst bester Gelegenheit von einem echten Verführer (Herr S. hat ja gottseidank eher den Charme eines Aktenschrankes) abgeholt und dann qualmt es wirklich.



Wäre es nicht mit viel Leid, von Unschuldigen bezahlt, verbunden: Das Volk bekommt das, was es verdient! Aber bitte erst dann, wenn ich eine Stelle im Ausland gefunden habe.


----------



## Potpotom (3. September 2010)

Im Grossen und Ganzen kann man ihm schon Recht geben... Sarazzin ist ein Provokateur, das wissen wir ja nun nicht erst seit heute. Seine Aussagen bezüglich der Genetik waren durchaus grenzwertig, das stimmt schon. So ganz Unrecht hat er aber auch da nicht - auch wenn man das so nicht sagen darf (Warum eigentlich nicht?).

Wenn ich da noch an die Berliner Debatten denke... aua aua, da war "Deutschland schafft sich ab" nahezu zurückhaltend.

Letztlich beschreibt Sarrazin lediglich unsere katastrophale und teilweise beschämende Integrationspolitik... und das, mit Verlaub, macht er ganz ausgezeichnet.


----------



## shadow24 (3. September 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> " A. H., "Mein Scheiss", S. 730.



hehe,wer sich da wohl hinter diesem Titel versteckt?...aber ich wusste bei threaderstellung schon,dass irgendwann dieser Punkt kommen würde...allerdings hatte ich nicht gerade von dir damit gerechnet,denn meist kommt es von postern, die sich nicht mehr mit anderen Argumenten zu wehren wissen und darüber bist du doch weit erhaben 

naja,ich glaube,hier hab ich mal ein paar objektive Daten zu den Aussagen von Sarrazin in diesem Beitrag:
http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/sarrazin154.html


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2010)

http://www.tagesscha...154_page-1.html

Da wird mit einigen Vorurteilen gegenüber Ausländern in Deutschland aufegeräumt...da sieht man mal...ohne diese Einwanderer wären viel mehr arbeitslos:

"Was leisten die Zuwanderer für die deutsche Wirtschaft?

Nach Angaben des Industrie und Handelskammertags (IHK) werden rund zehn Prozent aller Unternehmen und Betriebe in Deutschland von Ausländern geführt. In Berlin beispielsweise gibt es rund 30.000 ausländische Unternehmen, die größte Gruppe kommt aus der Türkei, gefolgt von Polen, Vietnam und Bulgarien. Jeder vierte Existenzgründer hat einen Migrationshintergrund - die meisten von ihnen stammen aus Polen oder der Türkei.

Über die Zahl der Unternehmer mit Migrationshintergrund gibt es keine Statistik. Die türkisch-deutsche Unternehmervereinigung (TDU) schätzt, dass in Deutschland etwa 100.000 türkisch-stämmige Unternehmer leben. Sie schaffen ca. 300.000 Arbeitsplätze, so der Vorsitzende der TDU, Hüsnü Özkanli gegenüber tagesschau.de. Die Branchen, in denen türkisch-stämmige Unternehmer arbeiten, sind entgegen der landläufigen Meinung stark gestreut. Neben der Gastronomie sind laut TDU viele Zuwanderer aus der Türkei als Rechtsanwälte, Ärzte oder Steuerberater tätig. Sehr stark vertreten sind türkisch-stämmige Unternehmer im Dienstleistungssektor. Von der Wirtschaftskrise waren sie weniger stark betroffen, die Zahl ihrer Insolvenzen liegt unter dem Durchschnitt."







Edit: Über mir wurde es ja schon gepostet...Egal doppelt hält besser.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (3. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich schon länger vor hatte, diese Diskussion zu starten. Allerdings kenne ich die Community und finde es schwierig, solch brisante Themen hier zu besprechen. Siehe Vegetarismus, Religion und so weiter. Irgendwann kommen die ersten unsachlichen Kommentare und am Ende wird sich nur noch an die Gurgel gegangen.




absolutes sign....hab ich genauso gedacht


----------



## Ellesmere (3. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.tagesscha...154_page-1.html
> 
> Da wird mit einigen Vorurteilen gegenüber Ausländern in Deutschland aufegeräumt...da sieht man mal...ohne diese Einwanderer wären viel mehr arbeitslos:
> 
> ...




Naja, wenn man sich diese Unternehmen nun einmal genauer anschaut, sind die dort geschaffenen Arbeitsplätzen zu gefühlten 90 % von Ausländer, Migranten, "Roationseuropäern (?) besetzt... 

Und zum Thema:
Ich denke schon, das er mit den aufgestellten Behauptungen grösstenteils Recht hat. Und hätte er sich jetzt nicht so medienwirksam ins Licht gesetzt, wäre dieses Buch ganz schnell von der Bildfläche verschwunden-es ist trocken und wenig reizvoll geschrieben. Vermutlich hat er sich gedacht polarisier mal ein bischen, ansonsten haste einen Ladenhüter geschrieben.


----------



## Kaldreth (3. September 2010)

Hatte mich auch schon gefragt wann hier so eine Diskussion zu dem Thema entsteht!

Ich finde Sarrazin's Aussagen diskriminierend und fremdenfeindlich! Seine Fakten sind teilweise falsch und zu seinem Vorteil manipuliert! http://www.morgenpos...aktencheck.html

Außerdem sagt er in seinem Buch nichts, was nicht bekannt ist. Jeder weiß, dass der Umgang mit Migranten ein schweres Thema ist mit dem es sich auseinander zu setzen gilt. Aber Lösungen bietet Sarrazin auch nicht an!



Falathrim schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Schwieriges Thema. In einigen Sachen hat er eventuell Recht, aber diese Dinge sind schlicht Dinge, die schon seit Jahren in der öffentlichen Diskussion sind und gegen die (nicht unvergeblich) angekämpft wird. Sarrazin hat diese Dinge radikaler ausgedrückt, mehr auch nicht. Was über diese Dinge geht ist jedoch nichts anderes als polemisch, rassistisch und in einem deutschen Rechtsstaat untragbar. Alleine wie er sich seine "Statistiken" zurechtgelegt hat zeugt von einer unfassbaren Ignoranz, nicht zu sprechen von der Verallgemeinerung einer Religionsgemeischaft.



Ach man nächstes Mal les ich mir vorher wirklich alles Kommentare durch! Kann Fala da einfach nur zustimmen!


----------



## spectrumizer (3. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.tagesscha...154_page-1.html
> 
> Da wird mit einigen Vorurteilen gegenüber Ausländern in Deutschland aufegeräumt...da sieht man mal...ohne diese Einwanderer wären viel mehr arbeitslos:
> 
> "Was leisten die Zuwanderer für die deutsche Wirtschaft?


Es geht glaube primär um die, die sich weder integrieren, noch anpassen, noch was zurückgeben (in Form von Arbeitskraft oder gesteigertem Bruttosozialprodukt) und uns nur auf der Tasche liegen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Es geht glaube primär um die, die sich weder integrieren, noch anpassen, noch was zurückgeben (in Form von Arbeitskraft oder gesteigertem Bruttosozialprodukt) und uns nur auf der Tasche liegen.


Diesen geringen Anteil kann man doch locker kompensieren. Und bei uns selbst leben ja auch deutsche, die genauso vom Staat leben. Die meisten Arbeitslosen finden einfach keinen Job, selbst mti Bemühungen. Und von Harz 4 kann man außerdem kaum leben. Das reicht gerade so zum leben. Gewiss, gibt es Leute, die extra nur vom Staat leben wollen. Dieser verschwindend geringe Anteil wird wohl auch nicht durch Einwanderer großartig nach oben gebracht...


----------



## FarinHH (3. September 2010)

Hallo,



> Dieser verschwindend geringe Anteil wird wohl auch nicht durch Einwanderer großartig nach oben gebracht...



Oh doch... leider! Bitte verschließe nicht die Augen wie es bisher die Politiker es taten. Der größte teil der türkischen Einwanderer zum beispiel, können KEIN Deutsch. Die Frauen sind reine "Gebär und Haushaltsmaschinen" (sorry für den Ausdruck) und wird laut meist von den Männern das arbeiten untersagt - Familie geht vor. Es gibt nur sehr wenige die sich komplett angepasst haben, die neue westliche Kultur angenommen haben und die dadurch sehr wertvoll für Deutschland sind. 

Ein gutes Beispiel, es gab eine Reportage von Spiegel TV über ein Stadtteil im Ruhrpott. Dort wird fast nur türkisch gesprochen, deutsch kann fast niemand. Ein Ladenbesitzer, der selber nur Türkisch kann, suchte verzweifelt eine/n Angestellte/n der Türkisch sowie Deutsch spricht. Fehlanzeige! 

Und ohne die deutsche Sprache zu beherrschen und sich auch ein wenig an die Kultur in Deutschland anzupassen, ist es sehr schwerig einen Job zu ergattern. Ergo der Anteil der Sozialempfänger im Migrationsbereich ist nicht zu unterschätzen.

Desweiteren ist die Kriminalität unter den Migranten DEUTLICH höher. Bestes Beispiel - In der Jugend JVA in HH sitzen fast 90% Migranten! 90 prozent! Wenn es mir jemand nicht glaubt.. googlen... Oder andere Statistiken in den JVA's vergleichen. 

Nun kommt das warum? Fehler der Deutschen? Fehler der Migranten? 

Ich denke das einfach der Fehler der Regierung vorliegt. Die Menschen die Zuwandern die Auflage geben, Deutsch zu lernen - innerhalb von 2 Jahren. Damit sie besser in die Gesellschaft intigriert werden. Es fängt schon leider bei den Kindern an, die in der Schule zu kämpfen haben da sie kein oder kaum Deutsch können - seilen sich ab, gruppieren sich und rebellieren (kriminalität)... da sie sich selber von der deutschen Gesellschaft missverstanden fühlen.

Was können wir tuen?
Wählen gehen! Und die Politiker auf dem Schlips treten!

Aber! Migration fängt immer beim dem willen des Migranten an. 

Härte Einwanderungsgesetze (wie in anderen Ländern auch) und besseres Verständnis - so das beide Seiten (deutsche und migranten) eine Einheit bilden!


----------



## Haxxler (3. September 2010)

Muss hier leider zumachen. Anweisung von oben.


----------



## RaulNr1 (4. September 2010)

Das Thema Sarazin hat es gezeigt . Man kann leicht eine Menge aufheizen .
Dabei geht es doch in Wirklichkeit nicht um Ausländer sondern um die eigene Unzufriedenheit und das Versagen der Sarazin - Anhänger .
Denn auf Deutsche kann man das was über Ausländer gesagt wird genauso beziehen .
Unzählige Deutsche scheitern im Ausland , seit es als Auswanderer oder Urlauber . Können kein Deutsch und behmen sich asozial . Ich möchte hier nur Thailand und Mallorca erwähnen . Deshalb kann man aber nicht sagen die Deutschen sind Pädophile oder häßliche Alkoholiker .


----------



## Manowar (4. September 2010)

Das Thema wurde nicht grundlos geschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (4. September 2010)

Und dafür hast du dich extra angemeldet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sehe hier keine Frage oder eine ordentliche Diskussionsgrundlage.


----------

